# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پرسش و پاسخ رشته ریاضی و مشاوره و هدایت تحصیلی دانش اموزان و دانشجویان

## tohid645

سلام دوستان

اگه سوال ریاضی دارین اینجا بپرسین راهنمایی کنم(البته اگه بلد باشم) :Yahoo (106): 

دوستانی هم که نیاز به مشاوره نسبت  رتبشون دارن (تو رشته ریاضی فیزیک) بگن کمکی از دست من برمیومد بگم



تشکر

----------


## mehdirani

سلام
من به رشته ی نرم افزار (مهندسی کامپیوتر)خیلی علاقه دارم و تا حدودی با برنامه نویسی هم اشنا هستم
اما کنکور اون چیزی که میخواستم نشد!باید واقعیت رو قبول کرد
حال
رتبه من 15هزار منتطقه 3 شد 
امیدی هست مهندسی نرم اقزار جایی بیارم؟(دولتی)
سوال بعدی
این دانشگاه هایی که زیر مجموعه دارن مثلا نوشته تحصیل در فلان شهر در اخر کار مدرک به اسم کدام دانشگاه صادر میشه؟
و این که میشه از این محل تحصیل ها به خوده دانشگاه اصلی انتقال داده بشه بصورت دایمی ؟

----------


## tohid645

> سلام
> من به رشته ی نرم افزار (مهندسی کامپیوتر)خیلی علاقه دارم و تا حدودی با برنامه نویسی هم اشنا هستم
> اما کنکور اون چیزی که میخواستم نشد!باید واقعیت رو قبول کرد
> حال
> رتبه من 15هزار منتطقه 3 شد 
> امیدی هست مهندسی نرم اقزار جایی بیارم؟(دولتی)
> سوال بعدی
> این دانشگاه هایی که زیر مجموعه دارن مثلا نوشته تحصیل در فلان شهر در اخر کار مدرک به اسم کدام دانشگاه صادر میشه؟
> و این که میشه از این محل تحصیل ها به خوده دانشگاه اصلی انتقال داده بشه بصورت دایمی ؟



سلام فکر نکنم روزانه بیارین ولی شبانه احتمالش هست در هر صورت روزانه هم بزنین
مدرک به اسم دانشگاه مبدا صادر میشه ...انتقال از دانشکده های کوچیک محل های دیگه به دانشگاه مبدا طبق ایین نامه سال 91 امکان نداره مگه در شرایط خاص (فوت پدر یا دختر شوهردار)

----------


## king of konkur

سلام
من رتبم شده 1572 منطقه دو
آیا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه های شهر تهران رو میارم؟
مهندسی پزشکی امیرکبیر چطور؟
و ی سوال دیگه
من بین مهندسی مواد امیرکبیر و مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان موندم. کدومو انتخاب کنم؟ مرسی

----------


## mehdirani

با این تفاسیر ارزش داره یه سال دیگه بمونم؟(میشه سال سوم)
احتمال اوردن چه دانشگاهایی هست شبانه؟
یه جا توی همین سایت هم خوندم که اگر رشته شبانه بزنی و تو ناحیه خودت نباشه امکان قبولی نزدیک به صفر هست!
چون واقعا در توان رفتن به ازاد نیست
و این که غیر انتفاعی و غیره رو نمی پسندم





> سلام فکر نکنم روزانه بیارین ولی شبانه احتمالش هست در هر صورت روزانه هم بزنین
> مدرک به اسم دانشگاه مبدا صادر میشه ...انتقال از دانشکده های کوچیک محل های دیگه به دانشگاه مبدا طبق ایین نامه سال 91 امکان نداره مگه در شرایط خاص (فوت پدر یا دختر شوهردار)

----------


## زکیه

رتبه من 15هزار منتطقه 3 شد 
امیدی هست مهندسی نرم اقزار جایی بیارم؟(دولتی)

ببخشیدمن دخالت میکنم ولی دانشگاه تربت و کاشمررو به احتمال زیاد بیارید دانشگاه کاشمرمهندسی نرم افزار تارتبه سی هزارمنطقه دوپارسال گرفت

----------


## tohid645

> سلام
> من رتبم شده 1572 منطقه دو
> آیا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه های شهر تهران رو میارم؟
> مهندسی پزشکی امیرکبیر چطور؟
> و ی سوال دیگه
> من بین مهندسی مواد امیرکبیر و مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان موندم. کدومو انتخاب کنم؟ مرسی



سلام

احتمالش هست که بیارید

معلوم نمیکنه که مثلا امسال شاید کسی پزشکی امیرکبیر نزنه یا همه بزنن..نمیشه دقیق گفت


انتخاب هم به شما بستگی داره مهندسی  شیمی رشته پایست تا حدودی :Yahoo (114):

----------


## tohid645

> با این تفاسیر ارزش داره یه سال دیگه بمونم؟(میشه سال سوم)
> احتمال اوردن چه دانشگاهایی هست شبانه؟
> یه جا توی همین سایت هم خوندم که اگر رشته شبانه بزنی و تو ناحیه خودت نباشه امکان قبولی نزدیک به صفر هست!
> چون واقعا در توان رفتن به ازاد نیست
> و این که غیر انتفاعی و غیره رو نمی پسندم


اشتباهه موندن پشت کنکور
نمیدونم باید بزنین بسته به انتخاب دیگر دوستان میارین
این حرف اشتباهه که امکان قبولی صفره

بنظرم شبانه برین کلا باروزانه فرقی نمیکنه به جز شهریه و خوابگاه....استادا یکی ..مدرک هم یکی و...

----------


## tohid645

> رتبه من 15هزار منتطقه 3 شد 
> امیدی هست مهندسی نرم اقزار جایی بیارم؟(دولتی)
> 
> ببخشیدمن دخالت میکنم ولی دانشگاه تربت و کاشمررو به احتمال زیاد بیارید دانشگاه کاشمرمهندسی نرم افزار تارتبه سی هزارمنطقه دوپارسال گرفت


سلام جوابو که خودتونم گفتین :Yahoo (106):

----------

